

Show HN: Run C Online - thejew
http://cstub.com/

======
charliefg
I like that a lot. Nice idea, if a little dangerous. I'm assuming it's jailed
because all the system headers are there.

Just a heads-up- your 'about' says Ruby code instead of C.

------
misframer
How do you make sure people don't do something bad?

~~~
WillHuxtable
I imagine they're probably using a chroot jail.

~~~
stevekemp
Looks like it is running under Docker, as you can see by running things like:

    
    
           system("cat /proc/self/cgroup");

